# [SOLVED] A disk read error occured - Can't Boot



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright well I had to do a parallel install on my harddrive a while ago and I did, got my files successfully from my broken drive and deleted that windows folder. I searched a bit and found that this might be the cause, but I doubt it.

I can't boot up because it boots to a black screen then says "A disk read error occured press ctrl+alt+del to restart". I got my win xp cd and it says my partition is unknown - 57 gigs available (which is my HD space). I go to recovery console and try fixboot and chkdsk /r but says it's unavailable. After I put my CD in, I got the "Windows did not start successfuly etc..." screen.I try safe mode and it reboots. Last known config takes a long time to load and then just restarts as well with "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME". Starting windows normally lags a bit and then it loads but then I get BSOD saying PAGE_FAULT or something like that. Now I get boot.ini is missing, starting from c:/winxp and it restarts. Recovery console doesn't recognize my installation now.

I really do not want to reformat because I'd like to keep my files. I believe it is my HD or BIOS, I heard I might have to update it but how can I do that? I am willing to open up my laptop and take a peek at the cables but I'd need to be guided as I'm not good when it comes to internal parts of a laptop. When I do a harddisk check with my BIOS it starts and then stops and says unable to continue.

Any and all help is appreciated... thanks! :grin:


----------



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

Well, I tried holding the battery button at the back of my laptop for 30 seconds, I took out the RAM and switched slots, and took out the HD from the compartment and slipped it back in. Now I start up with a black screen (No HP welcome) and have 4 beeps. I have a pheonix BIOS so it might mean something different than usual? I tried putting the RAM back to the other slot and I still get the beeps. Tried putting the harddrive out and back in again, and still the same 4 beeps.

I appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

From the description, it looks like you have a bad HDD. Try using a bootable CD first (use BartPE/XP or Linux live CD). If it works in that environment, then consider reinstall of Windows or if the problem is worse then an HDD replacement may be required.


----------



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

Well, the CD drive worked before, but ever since I took out the HDD and RAM and put them back in, I've been getting a black screen with 4 beeps every time I turn it on. Tried putting both back in together properly but still get the beeps.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

Correct me if I understand this wrong... so you mean you cannot even get into BIOS now? You just get 4 beeps then it shuts OFF?

I may have missed it in this thread but what is the brand/model of this laptop anyway?


----------



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

Nope, it turns on and beeps 4 times then just stays turned on with a black screen. I don't know if I broke the RAM chip or didn't insert the HDD back properly.

I have a HP Pavilion ze 4900

thanks for your help!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

Try using a good working RAM stick for testing purposes only.

To know if it is the HDD, remove it before powering ON. Boot from CD drive using XP installation CD or BartPE/XP or linux live CD.


----------



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

I don't have a spare DDR strick, my desktop is SD so I can't check unless I buy a new stick.

I tried booting it with the XP CD in and the HDD out and still got a black screen and the 4 beeps.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*



zer0ness said:


> I don't have a spare DDR strick, my desktop is SD so I can't check unless I buy a new stick.
> 
> I tried booting it with the XP CD in and the HDD out and still got a black screen and the 4 beeps. -- this is expected if this is caused by RAM. May be you have a friend who has a similar laptop RAM that you can borrow for testing.


----------



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

Alright well I'm going to buy a ram stick on ebay. I read the pinned thread but I'm still confuse. If my laptop has 200 pin DDR RAM can it be any 200 pin ddr ram or does it need to be specific with the mhz and other info? Thanks!


----------



## zer0ness (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright well I fixed the RAM issue, it wasn't inserted properly, now I just need to get my windows working, I'll make a new thread in the windows section. Thanks!


----------



## migigicoko (Jun 4, 2009)

*A disk read error occured - Can't Boot*

I am having this problem. My Vista SP1 laptop was recently having issues with malware, so I was planning to reinstall the OS. I put in the OS disk and it started copying over the files, then it went to restart to install the OS and I keep getting this error. It's a Gateway Model T-6321, and it won't boot from disk nor HD, no matter their order in BIOS. Also, pressing 'r' brings up the recovery screen, but then it gives this error after a few minutes. It does it whether or not the CD is in the drive, too.

Any ideas for resolving this error? Do I need a new harddrive?


----------

